# Favorite rub and sauce combos besides homemade?



## bamapig (Apr 15, 2020)

Looking to buy some as I want some new stuff besides what I make. Was looking at Heath riles and kosmos. But please suggestions? Have any reviews of Heath riles? I like combos packs from him as I love sweet and tangy sauces. Want a system so to speak of sauce matched with rubs. Love to get a brisket mop sauce. I do Boston butts ribs chicken and briskets. This will be a nice break and experience new flavors


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 15, 2020)

Jeff's from this site is very good and available for purchase.


----------



## radioguy (Apr 15, 2020)

Kosmos Honey Killer bee is a good rub, I kicked it up a notch with some cayenne and chipotle pepper.  I also like his hot dirty bird, great on wings.  Off the shelf bone sucking rub is good too!

RG


----------



## tanglefoot (Apr 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Jeff's from this site is very good and available for purchase.


Agreed. i would suggest you purchase the recipes, then you can tweak them to suit your tastes!


----------



## SlickRockStones (Apr 15, 2020)

I just smoked some SLS ribs with Williams Rib Tickler and sauced with Sonny’s Sweet. First time for WRT and it was very good. Covers nice and applied heavy without too much salt. Bunny requested the sauce as I usually prefer dry rub ribs and this combo was very tasty. However, my favorite combo is to make some No. 5 sauce with Simply Marvelous Cherry as ingredient No. 5 on SM Cherry rubbed chicken for sticky chicken.


L


----------



## smokngun (Apr 15, 2020)

I have tried tons of different rubs and sauces. I have made several from scratch. For my homemade I have narrowed it down to 1 rub and 1 sauce. I rarely make them because of time and money.  But have some stand out store bought one's I really like, one is John Henry's Pecan rub it's great on pork and chicken. I recently bought a combo pack from Malcom Reed of his Killer Hogs sauces and rubs, we've tried the AP rub (salt,pepper,garlic) and my wife puts it on everything, haven't opened anything else yet. Many years ago I ordered 1 gallon of sauce from the original Oklahoma Joe's bbq restaurant and it to this day has always been my favorite. I recently tried to find it but I was having trouble, I was on Kansas City BBQ store's website and found this https://www.thekansascitybbqstore.com/collections/sauce/products/joes-kansas-city-bar-b-que-sauce
but shipping was a deal breaker, a few day ago I was trolling around Ace Hardware's website and found it with free ship to store so I ordered 1/2 gal. Hopefully it is just like I remember.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a homemade rub that I use for pork and chicken. I call this my “voodoo” rub since it has Cajun seasoning in it. As far as sauce goes, I think my new favorite is HeyGrillHey’s Alabama white sauce.


----------



## Fishonshawn (Apr 16, 2020)

I've got about 15 different rubs in my cupboard but our go to one at the moment is the 2 gringos chupacabra brisket magic. That is some seriously good stuff. So far we've had it on a brisket point, chuck roast, ribeyes and tri tip and it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## forktender (Apr 16, 2020)

smokngun said:


> I have tried tons of different rubs and sauces. I have made several from scratch. For my homemade I have narrowed it down to 1 rub and 1 sauce. I rarely make them because of time and money.  But have some stand out store bought one's I really like, one is John Henry's Pecan rub it's great on pork and chicken. I recently bought a combo pack from Malcom Reed of his Killer Hogs sauces and rubs, we've tried the AP rub (salt,pepper,garlic) and my wife puts it on everything, haven't opened anything else yet. Many years ago I ordered 1 gallon of sauce from the original Oklahoma Joe's bbq restaurant and it to this day has always been my favorite. I recently tried to find it but I was having trouble, I was on Kansas City BBQ store's website and found this https://www.thekansascitybbqstore.com/collections/sauce/products/joes-kansas-city-bar-b-que-sauce
> but shipping was a deal breaker, a few day ago I was trolling around Ace Hardware's website and found it with free ship to store so I ordered 1/2 gal. Hopefully it is just like I remember.




 smokngun

I was told by the owner of the Olathe OK Joe's that they all use the Original Cow Town BBQ sauce.
The guy that owns  the BBQ store next door to  Olathe Joe's told me the very same thing.
Have you tried it to compare ? I have not, since Cow Town is easily found around here.

Best of luck.
Dan


----------



## smokngun (Apr 16, 2020)

forktender said:


> smokngun
> 
> I was told by the owner of the Olathe OK Joe's that they all use the Original Cow Town BBQ sauce.
> The guy that owns  the BBQ store next door to  Olathe Joe's told me the very same thing.
> ...




I have heard the same thing, in fact if you go the restaurant  website and shop for rubs and sauces the Cowtown a Z man lines are all you see. But then I read about Joe's line of rubs and sauces and they claim to come from the original gas station Oklahoma Joe's. After reading a few things (this is total speculation) to me it sounds like they were all on the same BBQ comp team (or restaurant partners) and had a falling out. I will have to go locally and find the Cowtown BBQ sauce to compare to Joe's. I actually just finished a big container of Cowtown's pork rub  "The Squeal"   
https://www.thekansascitybbqstore.com/pages/history


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 16, 2020)

I buy Plowboys rub by bulk.
Use it for chicken & pork.
Blue Hog sauces by the gallon.
Also Oakridge makes some good rubs and Mike is a good guy.


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 16, 2020)

For pork I use meat church honey hog or McCormicks grille mates applewood and for beef I’ll use a meat church’s holy cow and for chicken it’s usually a homemade concoction my wife came up with 

For the most part though I just use salt and pepper on beef and Memphis dust recipe for pork
No sauce on beef but on pork And chicken it’s sweet baby rays


----------



## Johnny Ray (Apr 16, 2020)

To me rubs are kinda like fishing lures. Fishing lures are for catching fishermen, not fish. 
I’ve tried a bunch of different rub/sauce combinations over the years. As a matter of fact, after 14 years of competition cooking I should write a book; 1001 ways not to cook a Boston Butt. 

My favorite rub/sauce combinations as of now are  a layer of On Point AP Rub followed by a layer of Oakridge Santa Maria.  The OSM is a southwest style rub that is really good on pretty much anything. Using it in conjunction with the OP AP rub is really good. The OP AP Rub has a base of white pepper versus the traditional black pepper which I really like. 

I also like the On Point AP rub when used in combination with their OP Sweet Heat Rub. This is really good on ribs and brisket. 

As for sauce I like Texas Pepper Jelly Craig’s Sauce. It’s a really good commercial sauce. I like mixing a cup of sauce, 1/4 cup apple juice, 1/4 cup apricot jam, 2 tablespoons of hot sauce to make a glaze for my ribs and pork belly. It’s good straight out of the jug on pulled pork. 

You can order theses and every other rub out there from American Outdoor in Warsaw, IN. 
I’m not associated with them in anyway, I just like their selection and their customer service is good also. The On Point rubs is their own rub line. 

Johnny Ray


----------



## phatbac (Apr 17, 2020)

Weber has a great line of rubs and you can get them at wally world and most grocery stores.  I enjoy the steak seasonings and the rubs for ribs and other things.

Another Line of rubs i have enjoyed for years is butcher's BBQ rubs. you can find all sorts of rubs sauces and injections on his website.









Lastly i will echo several people about Jeff's rubs and sauce. its a great combo and you can buy a sample pack from Thin Blue Foods then the recipes if you like them.













Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## MNholla (Apr 23, 2020)

I have been on a cowboy-taste profile lately. I mix in some coffee with Montreal seasoning and it has been great.

Otherwise we are big fans of Brown Sugar Bourbon by McCormick's and Chili Lime by Weber


----------

